# estimate/contract for steel stud framing



## Wensdy (Jul 18, 2006)

does anyone have a sample estimate to include steel stud framing that you could pass on to me? I'm not sure how or what information to use. thanks.


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

Wensdy said:


> does anyone have a sample estimate to include steel stud framing that you could pass on to me? I'm not sure how or what information to use. thanks.



In so. california $40 per linear foot works on 8-9' wall. ...If you figure $5 per sf. of complete wall you'll be safe (no ins. included). ....other locations are going to vary.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Joe is that framing only or Track,studs,drywall, tape and finish?


----------



## rockertansky (Sep 18, 2007)

Joe, that $5 per sqft commercial...say SC? And is "no ins: mean no insurance?


----------



## rockertansky (Sep 18, 2007)

B. Joe; Sorry, you talking GWB or $5 sqft for steel framing. Need some expertise here.


----------



## rockertansky (Sep 18, 2007)

Wendy: please pass on any info regarding steel framing prices. Thanks


----------

